# Undertale



## Stargazer741

Alright folks, Undertale came out on the 15th, and i wanna hear what you thought about it

Likes?
Dislikes?
Thoughts?

Let's hear them!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm going to get it soon, I haven't though. I've been following it's development for a few years and it looks super interesting. It seems like the kind of game that makes being nice an eventual flaw near the end of the game.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I just bought it.

20 minutes in and it's already shattered any and all expectations I've had for it.

Edit: It keeps getting better


----------



## vbunny

it's a pretty stellar game! I went out of my way to go with a Pacifist Run. I was surprised to say I didn't have to resort to Google to figure out how to spare anyone. 

but now.

I have to run a genocide run... I already feel bad.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

This game took a very drastic turn at the end of the game .-.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Just got the best ending and I literally will never have it in me to do a genocidal run. Ever. My heart would shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## toxapex

Just started, I love its music, its personality, hip-wigglin' custard flirting, and SANS


----------



## Cirom

Honestly? After playing this.. Bastion is no longer my favourite game of all time. This game, though.. this game is just nigh-on PERFECT.

Although yeah - like many others, I could never have it in me to do a genocidal playthrough. I honestly wonder how people could actually manage one without bursting into tears. ;T

I'm perfectly happy with the ending I got. I need not other content to fulfil my Undertale needs. ;U


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I watched a Genocidal playthrough, only because it fills up the gaps in the story that you otherwise wouldn't get, especially for a story as surprisingly complex as this game has, however despite only watching...



Spoiler: Genocide Story Finale Spoilers



at the end of the game Flowey berates me and says I'm worse than the homicidal maniac, simply because I was the one watching and doing nothing about it out of a twisted curiosity. I had to pause my video for a bit.


----------



## toxapex

I played yesterday until I got to (I think) the true final boss of a pacifist run. I got stuck on it and at that point it was like 3AM 

So hopefully I'll be able to beat it sometime this week 

BUT DAMN THIS GAME IS GOOD

UPDATE: I BEAT IT. GOOD GAME


----------



## Amissapanda

I bought the game recently and I'm currently doing a blind Let's Play of it.

I have zero regrets. This game is an absolute gem. I love the fourth wall breaking, making fun of RPGs normalities, the humor in general, the absolute endearing characters and everything. I'm only a few hours in and I'm really excited to see where this game goes. And I'm happy to have the option NOT to kill anyone. I'm having a blast playing/LPing it. 

I feel that it needs to be said that every fan of the EarthBound/Mother series _absolutely has to play this game_. You'll love it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Isn't made by hiimdaisy or something?

I saw the game grumps play it.


----------



## Amissapanda

emisenpai12 said:


> Isn't made by hiimdaisy or something?
> 
> I saw the game grumps play it.



It's created by Toby Fox. He had help, of course, but he's the main creator of Undertale.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Amissapanda said:


> It's created by Toby Fox. He had help, of course, but he's the main creator of Undertale.



Oh okay. (But that doesn't answer my question. Is he: Hiimdaisy or He did he have help from Hiimdaisy.)


----------



## toxapex

emisenpai12 said:


> Oh okay. (But that doesn't answer my question. Is he: Hiimdaisy or He did he have help from Hiimdaisy.)



Hiimdaisy (goes by gigideegee now) helped with some of the game's art. As far as I know she didn't help out with the game itself.

Toby Fox also goes by Radiation, I think he worked/works on Homestuck?? (I haven't read it but I've heard he worked on it)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I STARTED A GENOCIDE RUN AND I REGRET EVERYTHING... DONT DO IT


----------



## clusa

Oh hey tokayseye, didn't know you were on here (I'm on starmen).  I'm doing a neutral run of the game and it is awesome.  I'm only about two hours in and the game is a lot better than I expected (I expected it to be good, but not THIS good).  I was actually worried that I wouldnt   
want to replay the game just to get a different ending, but now that I'm playing it its so good that I wouldn't mind it.  Also while browsing on the internet (don't do it you will get spoiled) I realized that the story for all three types of playthroughs is different too, not just the ending.

Wow, I used a lot of parentheses.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Just beat this game for the first time and omg what an amazing game. I'm gonna go back and do true pacifist run cause apparently there's things you miss even when you do a pacifist run the first time around


----------



## liszst

Best 10 bucks I've ever spent this year.


----------



## crystalchild

i'm really furious at this game because i'm absolutely horrible with the battle mechanics x_____x
everybody's talking about how great it is but i'm just MAD. I'M SO ANGRY.


----------



## emolga

undertale looks really awesome, but tumblr is making me reluctant to play it :/ so much nsfw of it ew


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I was doing a genocide run on my first try until I got to the dogs (puppies are my weakness). How anyone manages to get past Mettaton with only 10 hp in a pacifist run is beyond me. I'm so bad at dodging. ;v;


----------



## Esphas

finally getting this game today!! im going to try and take the true pacifist route, seeing as id feel guilty for killing any one of them lol


----------



## toxapex

emolga said:


> undertale looks really awesome, but tumblr is making me reluctant to play it :/ so much nsfw of it ew



Aw, I hope you decide to give it a shot! I agree that there's too much nsfw art of the characters...


----------



## Sumable

just finished the game yesterday. For some reason, I don't really feel too many emotions while playing the game, but like 5 hours later when I randomly have a passing thought about it i suddenly break down. The endings to this game are magnificent, especially the true pacifist ending.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I know absolutely nothing about this game, but I bought it yesterday on Steam. Probably going to try it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sumable

I kinda wish there was a secret ending to the game if you did follow Toriel's orders to 'be good and go back to your room'. Just as an easter egg, maybe.


----------



## Zakarri

Ehh I'm not rushing out to try it, it looks ok, p narmy though, and as a general rule I hate it when stuff gets overhyped like this. I certainly wouldn't spend my own money on it, but I have a friend who played it and wants me to and he might gift it to me, and I'd prolly play it if he did.


----------



## Stalfos

I'd love this on my vita.


----------



## lazuli

so. official merchandise, that's pretty cool, amirite







there's the Determination Combo (there is a link to a discount at the bottom...but it comes at a price), each item also available separately
and a Toriel plush coming soon. hopefully it will have Mettaton's face


----------



## crystalchild

after discovering temmie armor, the game got more bearable for me, hahaha. i have no experience with this type of gameplay and my patience levels really low, so having an easy mode option helped. played through a neutral run, but figured i enjoy watching other people play more than doing so myself. :'') this game is cute and refreshing after the abundance of games that reward violence. 

i only saw my first nsfw art of the game after going in the mettaton tag just a moment ago..... 
i have no interest in this.


----------



## lazuli

crystalchild said:


> after discovering temmie armor, the game got more bearable for me, hahaha. i have no experience with this type of gameplay and my patience levels really low, so having an easy mode option helped. played through a neutral run, but figured i enjoy watching other people play more than doing so myself. :'') this game is cute and refreshing after the abundance of games that reward violence.
> 
> i only saw my first nsfw art of the game after going in the mettaton tag just a moment ago.....
> i have no interest in this.



temmie armor!!!! is for *chumps*
link to mettaton undertail pls, thanks


----------



## crystalchild

i love being a chump fight me.

LMAO just scroll through the tag, good luck.


----------



## lazuli

crystalchild said:


> i love being a chump fight me.
> 
> LMAO just scroll through the tag, good luck.



ok i will fight you but you can't use temmie armor
on second thought, will draw my  own,


----------



## crystalchild

haha ok *hammers flee button* _love being a chump_

for real though, i feel like a total loser. but OH WELL, we can't all be good at video games. we all have our priorities and mine just happen to be not trying to get good at games.

i'm gonna draw muffet, she's dope.


----------



## toxapex

crystalchild said:


> haha ok *hammers flee button* _love being a chump_
> 
> for real though, i feel like a total loser. but OH WELL, we can't all be good at video games. we all have our priorities and mine just happen to be not trying to get good at games.
> 
> i'm gonna draw muffet, she's dope.



Muffet is the best spider... Of all the spiders


----------



## Naiad

papyrus is my son tbh
Undyne x Alphys xoxo


----------



## lazuli

Naiad said:


> papyrus is my son tbh
> Undyne x Alphys xoxo



Papyrus is my BF (bone friend)


----------



## toxapex

Undyne and Alphys are adorable oh my gosh...

They are like Frisk's cool aunts who tried to kill them once or twice but that's okay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mettaton said:


> Papyrus is my BF (bone friend)



Napstablook is my BF (Blook Friend)

They are one of the game's most relatable characters


----------



## tamagotchi

why yall want to frick the skeletons


----------



## Capella

tamagotchi said:


> why yall want to frick the skeletons



Sans is sexy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm doing a pacifist run, I tried to do genocide but I got too sad I couldnt kill pap


----------



## tamagotchi

Capella said:


> Sans is sexy



what the frick!!!!!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

Capella said:


> Sans is sexy



what the frick!!!!



bratty and catty are my fave!!!!


----------



## lazuli

tokayseye said:


> Napstablook is my BF (Blook Friend)
> They are one of the game's most relatable characters



Papyrus and Sans: BFs (bone friends)
Mettaton: BF (bot friend)
Undyne: GF (gill friend)
Alphys: GF (genius friend)
Napstablook: DF (DJ friend)
Toriel: GF (goat friend
Asgore: BF (big friend)
Flowey: no



tamagotchi said:


> why yall want to frick the skeletons



i just wanna be friends with the sexy rectangle?


----------



## toxapex

I tried to do genocide run and fighting Papyrus made me so sad

I never even finished bc the first difficult fight in genocide was too hard for me, R.I.P.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how do you h*ck a skeleton

Leave Sans and Pap alone they don't deserve this


----------



## lazuli

tokayseye said:


> I tried to do genocide run and fighting Papyrus made me so sad
> 
> I never even finished bc the first difficult fight in genocide was too hard for me, R.I.P.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how do you h*ck a skeleton
> 
> Leave Sans and Pap alone they don't deserve this



do you mean Undyne the Undying? she and Sans are supposed to be the only really difficult fights.
i could never do a No Mercy run.....i am too weak

(it has something to do with ectoplasm.....,, )


----------



## zeoli

whispers
_asriel is bae..._

also i cried at the end of the true pacifist ending.


----------



## toxapex

Mettaton said:


> do you mean Undyne the Undying? she and Sans are supposed to be the only really difficult fights.
> i could never do a No Mercy run.....i am too weak
> 
> (it has something to do with ectoplasm.....,, )



Yeah, I meant Undyne (I'm not sure if this thread is supposed to be avoiding spoilers so I didn't know whether to say the name)

I was garbage at her DDR attacks in the pacifist run and making even more difficult versions of those is the best way to stop me from destroying the world


----------



## lazuli

Oliy said:


> whispers
> _asriel is bae..._
> 
> also i cried at the end of the true pacifist ending.


_who didn't_



tokayseye said:


> Yeah, I meant Undyne (I'm not sure if this thread is supposed to be avoiding spoilers so I didn't know whether to say the name)
> 
> I was garbage at her DDR attacks in the pacifist run and making even more difficult versions of those is the best way to stop me from destroying the world


the only things stopping me from killing everything is my friends . especially Napstablook and Papyrus


----------



## toxapex

Mettaton said:


> _who didn't_
> 
> 
> the only things stopping me from killing everything is my friends . especially Napstablook and Papyrus



If Toby finishes Hard Mode I want Napstablook to be final boss

Also I realized the music that plays by default in Napsta's house is an excerpt from the Napstablook/Dummy/Muffet battle music. Napstablook makes mixtapes for the bosses confirmed??


----------



## Sumable

I feel worried about the Undertale Fanbase's future.

Markiplier's beginning his playthrough of the game. And because a chunk of his fanbase is insanely immature and... very very outspoken, it could get the fanbase a bad rep. I don't know what route he's taking; it doesn't matter, though. Hundreds of thousands of new people will come into the fanbase. Thousands, maybe tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of them, kids that like to plaster things they like everywhere.

... But it could always turn out a different way. Maybe get a spike in popularity but then soon back off and continue down a peaceful path. Not that I don't want it to get more popular, I just don't want it to be... spoiled. By annoying people.

I trust that Toby Fox is smart enough to take this in a calm way, though. He'll probably handle whatever happens now well.


----------



## toxapex

Yeah, I get what you mean, and I share that hope for most things I like

Especially because I don't like being associated with an awful fandom just for liking something


----------



## tamagotchi

dang just let kids like what they like!! ofc there's always going to be awful annoying people in a fanbase but anyone that thinks that one part of a fandom represents the whole thing is ignorant :0


plus i like showing off the things i like


----------



## Capella

Sumable said:


> I feel worried about the Undertale Fanbase's future.
> 
> Markiplier's beginning his playthrough of the game. And because a chunk of his fanbase is insanely immature and... very very outspoken, it could get the fanbase a bad rep. I don't know what route he's taking; it doesn't matter, though. Hundreds of thousands of new people will come into the fanbase. Thousands, maybe tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of them, kids that like to plaster things they like everywhere.
> 
> ... But it could always turn out a different way. Maybe get a spike in popularity but then soon back off and continue down a peaceful path. Not that I don't want it to get more popular, I just don't want it to be... spoiled. By annoying people.
> 
> I trust that Toby Fox is smart enough to take this in a calm way, though. He'll probably handle whatever happens now well.



yeah i agree with this i think its really annoying that markiplier discovered undertale but whatever. also i dont even think toby wanted it to be this popular which is kinda sad


----------



## lazuli

Sumable said:


> I feel worried about the Undertale Fanbase's future.
> 
> Markiplier's beginning his playthrough of the game. And because a chunk of his fanbase is insanely immature and... very very outspoken, it could get the fanbase a bad rep. I don't know what route he's taking; it doesn't matter, though. Hundreds of thousands of new people will come into the fanbase. Thousands, maybe tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of them, kids that like to plaster things they like everywhere.
> 
> ... But it could always turn out a different way. Maybe get a spike in popularity but then soon back off and continue down a peaceful path. Not that I don't want it to get more popular, I just don't want it to be... spoiled. By annoying people.
> 
> I trust that Toby Fox is smart enough to take this in a calm way, though. He'll probably handle whatever happens now well.


uurgh, i completely forgot about the annoying YT fandom. i just really wanted Mark to play UT because it's such a neat game and i was sure that he'd like it. UT will get a boost in sales, for sure.
(he's trying to do pacifist and so far, is doing well, except he attacked the Dummy because he didn't know how to exit the Fight command)



tokayseye said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean, and I share that hope for most things I like
> 
> Especially because I don't like being associated with an awful fandom just for liking something


(stares at homestuck and steven universe fandoms)



Capella said:


> yeah i agree with this i think its really annoying that markiplier discovered undertale but whatever. also i dont even think toby wanted it to be this popular which is kinda sad


he didn't really """"discover"""" it, it was recommended by friends and he even ran a poll on it

as much as i like watching Markiplier play stuff, maybe playing UT on his own, for himself, would've been better.

=

anyways, back to important things:
Mettaton's legs


----------



## Alienfish

I kinda want to get this cause it's looks like a flipped Mother/Earthbound.. GET ON SALE.


----------



## lazuli

Moko said:


> I kinda want to get this cause it's looks like a flipped Mother/Earthbound.. GET ON SALE.



bruh....its only $10 USD.......bruh


----------



## Alienfish

Mettaton said:


> bruh....its only $10 USD.......bruh



bruh im broke already :[ and will be even more on friday damn u p4dan le


----------



## Mango

hsould i buy it


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Mango said:


> hsould i buy it



Yes. It's worth every penny. I want Papyrus to be my bf irl


----------



## Mango

i bought it

help mke


----------



## Mango

WELL ****!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThisGirlsGreatPerhaps

[pops in] favorite game, best soundtrack [pops right back out]


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I watched someone do the genocide run (no way could I harm those guys) and wow, the game is sooo different during the genocide run. It's cool to see how different the routes are, but it broke my heart to see my favorite characters get harmed :'(


----------



## Mango

can someone help me with sparing undyne? i cant dO IT


----------



## lazuli

Mango said:


> can someone help me with sparing undyne? i cant dO IT



when you're in red mode, use Mercy > Flee and head towards Hotland.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't even think I want to fight Flowey. I really just want to restart and go pacifist route.


----------



## Mango

help


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mango said:


> help



See the two red drops shapes at the bottom? There are two so you get two shots. Have one block in the middle and shoot twice to hit the white arrow. The puzzles get more complex later so this is the easiest one.


----------



## Silversea

Has anyone posted this video yet? (only the first minute is relevant)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-27GFE9IJQ


----------



## lazuli

Silversea said:


> Has anyone posted this video yet? (only the first minute is relevant)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-27GFE9IJQ



well i didn't watch the video, but i saw screenshots on twitter and its the funniest thing ever
especially so when the skeleton in question just lies around making bad jokes and drinking ketchup.


----------



## Mango

ok PLEASE tell me something



Spoiler



when undyne cuts u off the rug or whatever and u fall down (before u guys batlle) and someone is like "(y/n)? Oh, that's a lovely name. My name is . . . . ." and it fades into white WHO IS IT


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Mango said:


> ok PLEASE tell me something
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when undyne cuts u off the rug or whatever and u fall down (before u guys batlle) and someone is like "(y/n)? Oh, that's a lovely name. My name is . . . . ." and it fades into white WHO IS IT



I was never entirely sure who that was. But I know the "my name is..." is supposed to be your character for reasons you'll find out later.


----------



## Cirom

Mango said:


> ok PLEASE tell me something
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when undyne cuts u off the rug or whatever and u fall down (before u guys batlle) and someone is like "(y/n)? Oh, that's a lovely name. My name is . . . . ." and it fades into white WHO IS IT



Well...



Spoiler



I always assumed that was just Asriel speaking, after the Fallen Child just told him their name. It doesn't actually happen right when Undyne destroys the bridge - it's just a flashback, the same as when you die, you have flashbacks to Asgore telling the Fallen Child to stay determined.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Undertale!? More like BLUNDERtale!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Undertale!? More like BLUNDERtale!!



wut


----------



## Mango

http://prntscr.com/8zk0s4 where do i go haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind


----------



## Mango

im almost done it and i didnt cry although i almost went downstairs and sobbed  

!! :')


----------



## Mango

wow that was a hell of a ride


----------



## MegaAquaKat

Likes: I never thought there will be a fanfiction written entirely about comic sans. I WAS WRONG. Speaking game wise, I love the plot and how it doesn't agree with the rules of a typical jrpg. I also thank the amount of memes, anime, and skeletons in this. Also thank Sans for breaking countless 4th walls.

Dislikes: The true ending wasn't truly a happy ending ending. 

Thoughts: *slams fists on table* GASTER GASTER GASTER GASTER!


----------



## GalacticGhost

...What even is an Undertale? 

Seriously I don't know anything about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

SuperStar2361 said:


> ...What even is an Undertale?
> 
> Seriously I don't know anything about it.



I didn't know anything about it myself when I bought it. I just went for it. It's actually a really enjoyable game. It's an RPG game with a good story and lots of humor and also tragedy depending on your choices. The choices you make effect the kind of ending you get for the game and dialogue. It's $10 on Steam and I'm pretty sure it runs on like any computer since it's a pixel game. The only thing is the lasting appeal for the game isn't that long unless you want to reset and get a different route. I finished the game in around 6 hours and I didn't rush it or anything. I mean, for $10 I think it's worth it.


----------



## Bon Bonne

how I feel about Undertale, solely from the perspective of watching someone else play it because I currently cannot. before anyone thinks I'm the worst for just watching someone else play, well sorry. I can't play it, and couldn't resist watching my second favorite Vinesauce streamer play it.

anyway, it's neat. very charming. I appreciate how it looks, as someone who really likes old video games because of how they look. with its appearance, it reminds me of the first Mother game and OFF. 
I do think anyone interested in playing should know that it is not all cutesy, just because the creepy stuff was quite shocking to me. like, _I wasn't expecting it to take that turn_

I do want to play it for myself someday, as I know there is nothing like experiencing a game for yourself. though it will be a while, I'd like some of the knowing everything to wear off. 



Spoiler



I wonder if I'm the only person who can't stand Asriel, and who was not willing to just forgive him like that. like, I dunno. that whole thing just rubbed me the wrong way and he's only one of 2 characters I don't like in the game. unless we choose not to count Asriel as Flowey, then it's 3, I guess.


----------



## Knopekin

Stalfos said:


> I'd love this on my vita.



Yes, this. I borrowed my friend's Steam account to play and I really enjoyed it (one of the best games I've played this year, but not god-tier), but I'd much rather have played it on a handheld. I'm still waiting on a PS Vita release for Life is Strange...


----------



## Alienfish

Knopekin said:


> Yes, this. I borrowed my friend's Steam account to play and I really enjoyed it (one of the best games I've played this year, but not god-tier), but I'd much rather have played it on a handheld. I'm still waiting on a PS Vita release for Life is Strange...



yeah if it's ever on vita i'd be more insta.buy rather than getting it on steam, i don't play a hell lot of computers nowadays aside from civ v and a couple of sites/forums


----------



## Tinkalila

I'm playing it right now! Like, right now. Not just a general now. At this very moment.


----------



## Mango

AAAAAAAH I FORGOT TO GET THE WORN DAGGER

(doing pacifist run)


----------



## uwuzumakii

Well, I got this yesterday because of my friend pressured me to get it. She is also kind of in-love with Sans, for what ever reason... I accidentally killed Toriel and now she is super upset. I then killed Papyrus and Undyne. And I told her I was gonna kill Sans unless she got a 3DS, then she freaked out.

NOW, ABOUT THE GAME, I think it's pretty good, but it isn't as good as my friend sais it was. Maybe it's just that the genocide route isn't as good as the pacifist route.


----------



## Mango

Spoiler: dont open if ur not done pacifist route!!!!



OH MAN IM FIGHTING ASRIEL........... HELP


----------



## Mango

Spoiler: dont open if ur not done undertale!!!!



do i true reset now?


----------



## Capella

Mango said:


> Spoiler: dont open if ur not done undertale!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> do i true reset now?





Spoiler



No let them be happy


----------



## lazuli

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Undertale!? More like BLUNDERtale!!


You're funny



MegaAquaKat said:


> Thoughts: *slams fists on table* GASTER GASTER GASTER GASTER!


(banging fist on wall) *GASTER GASTER GASTER*



BluePikachu47 said:


> Well, I got this yesterday because of my friend pressured me to get it. She is also kind of in-love with Sans, for what ever reason... I accidentally killed Toriel and now she is super upset. I then killed Papyrus and Undyne. And I told her I was gonna kill Sans unless she got a 3DS, then she freaked out.
> 
> NOW, ABOUT THE GAME, I think it's pretty good, but it isn't as good as my friend sais it was. Maybe it's just that the genocide route isn't as good as the pacifist route.


* you're gonna have a bad time.
I'm wondering how anyone could kill Papyrus so nonchalantly..

(Please refer to it as No Mercy route.....thanks)
It really isn't because you have no friends in that route so..yeah



Mango said:


> Spoiler: dont open if ur not done undertale!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> do i true reset now?


You can if you want. Nobody's forcing you, but nobody's stopping you

=

i'm wondering if anyone has triggered the 'Mettaton has sent you an invite to "Die." RSVP?' dialogue...thanks


----------



## Albuns

The more I think about it... Determination in Undertale is like the hidden stat Kindness in Mother 3. Hm.


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler: Pacifist Spoilers



I love that the final battle with Asriel starts out with you basically fighting a little kid's superpowered OC


----------



## Kaiserin

This game is amazing, a friend of mine introduced it to me.
Now I Understand all the hype about it.


----------



## Mango

oh man km doing genocide and this is so depressing


----------



## Sumable

Mango said:


> oh man km doing genocide and this is so depressing



If you haven't gotten to Undyne yet, she'll kick your a--

she'll kick your booty when you get to her if you keep on having no mercy.


----------



## emolga

i got it for free somewhere and i feel so bad. like i'd gladly pay for it if i actually had any money

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> The more I think about it... Determination in Undertale is like the hidden stat Kindness in Mother 3. Hm.



i wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional, undertale apparently got a lot of inspiration from earthbound


----------



## piichinu

Hmm i considered this game but most of the fanbase is rly tacky and annoying

And the game is super cheesy from what I've seen so far

Why is it so popular? Is it the story or the gameplay or what?


----------



## Albuns

piichinu said:


> Hmm i considered this game but most of the fanbase is rly tacky and annoying
> 
> And the game is super cheesy from what I've seen so far
> 
> Why is it so popular? Is it the story or the gameplay or what?



The game likes to screw with you if you pick bad choices and rewards you with comedy if you pick good choices. The story is pretty interesting and there are a few easter eggs hidden her and there that ties everything together. Overall, the amount of money you pay for a game this complex is pretty fair.


----------



## Ghiraher

_*ayyy, I finished it a day or two ago. a few things:

What ending did you get?: Neutral, wanna do a pacifist run sometime, though.
Favorite character?: Mettaton ~
Favorite pairing?: Papyrton {Papyrus X Mettaton}
Least favorite character: Flowey. Dunno why, he just kinda creeped me out. 
Favorite boss fight: A tie between Papyrus and Mettaton EX
Favorite part: Date with Papyrus hehe*_


----------



## Albuns

emolga said:


> i got it for free somewhere and i feel so bad. like i'd gladly pay for it if i actually had any money
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional, undertale apparently got a lot of inspiration from earthbound



True, I never saw anyone point it out though so I just went ahead and said it~


----------



## Shadow Star

So I started watching Cry play it.... got hooked and now I've stopped watching it before I spoil too much of the game for myself. I'm going to get the game (hopefully) tomorrow and start playing it myself.

It's funny, because when I first saw it on Steam, it didn't really appeal to me. Then as hype formed, I wandered back to it and found it interesting and charming. It looks like such a cute game and with what I've heard from others... it sounds like my sort of game. XD I hope to be enjoying it very soon.


----------



## Albuns

Shadow Star said:


> So I started watching Cry play it.... got hooked and now I've stopped watching it before I spoil too much of the game for myself. I'm going to get the game (hopefully) tomorrow and start playing it myself.
> 
> It's funny, because when I first saw it on Steam, it didn't really appeal to me. Then as hype formed, I wandered back to it and found it interesting and charming. It looks like such a cute game and with what I've heard from others... it sounds like my sort of game. XD I hope to be enjoying it very soon.



Ooh, have fun! "Cute" though, is not what I'd call Undertale after seeing all the secrets it has to offer~


----------



## Cirom

piichinu said:


> Hmm i considered this game but most of the fanbase is rly tacky and annoying
> 
> And the game is super cheesy from what I've seen so far
> 
> Why is it so popular? Is it the story or the gameplay or what?



Simply put, the game has *true depth*. The game literally *completely changes* when you pick the "lighter" or "darker" options. None of that false "light/dark" system that plagues many a Triple-A title where really the only benefit is a faction-exclusive area. If you play the game without harming a single soul, you'll have a very happy game with charming characters and, while it is super cheesy, it has a very nice charm to it. However, if you feel the urge to kill, the game becomes very dark (to the point of being outright scary at times) and, while I don't personally know what happens.. I've heard that _you're gonna have a bad time_. Not only that but the game has a lot of nice hidden touches which really tie the world together too (like figuring out the reason why Toriel won't answer your phone calls once you leave the Ruins) - it's truly a well-crafted experience, and it shows.

Also the characters are awesome and hilarious and why anyone would want to murder them I don't know. ;_;

(Although yeah, I can agree the fanbase can be a bit obnoxious at times. But that's the case for _any_ popular series, really. Sonic the Hedgehog, Minecraft, Super Smash Bros.. as soon as it gets popular, the obnoxious vocal *minority* ends up being the fanbase the rest of the world sees.)



Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, have fun! "Cute" though, is not what I'd call Undertale after seeing all the secrets it has to offer~



Eh - if you take the pacifist route to the game, I would definitely call it "cute". Especially the True Ending. Not everyone has to dig deep into the game files to find every nook and cranny - and for no game is it more true than Undertale. Given that you have to pretty much go on a murderous rampage just to SEE half of it.. it's truly not worth it.


----------



## Mango

Spoiler: genocide spoiler



I CANT KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNDYNE THE UNDYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Albuns

Mango said:


> Spoiler: genocide spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNDYNE THE UNDYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The yellow arrows always home in on the opposite direction they appear in, or is it something else? o:


----------



## shunishu

MegaAquaKat said:


> Likes: I never thought there will be a fanfiction written entirely about comic sans. I WAS WRONG.


made me laugh


----------



## Shadow Star

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh, have fun! "Cute" though, is not what I'd call Undertale after seeing all the secrets it has to offer~



True. Some friends have told me a few spoilers (though I don't particularly mind) and there's definitely the creepy and dark factor to it which I love with these sorts of games. Either way, there's a unique charm to it that I think I'm going to completely enjoy. Out of curiosity, can you have more than one save file or is it one file only? I just wonder in case I have friends round that want to play it after I'm done or while I'm still playing it and I don't want them screwing up my progress.

Though I will only watch some people do a genocide run... not actually going to do one myself. I just want a nice ending. XD


----------



## lazuli

Shadow Star said:


> True. Some friends have told me a few spoilers (though I don't particularly mind) and there's definitely the creepy and dark factor to it which I love with these sorts of games. Either way, there's a unique charm to it that I think I'm going to completely enjoy. Out of curiosity, can you have more than one save file or is it one file only? I just wonder in case I have friends round that want to play it after I'm done or while I'm still playing it and I don't want them screwing up my progress.
> 
> Though I will only watch some people do a genocide run... not actually going to do one myself. I just want a nice ending. XD



Well you should be able to move the files in the AppData/Undertale so you can start a fresh game and not mess up your last game.
Flowey out-right calls you out if you watch someone play a No Mercy route. So. Have fun. Sicko.


Seriously, is it really that hard to say 'No Mercy' instead of 'Genocide' route?


----------



## Shadow Star

Mettaton said:


> Well you should be able to move the files in the AppData/Undertale so you can start a fresh game and not mess up your last game.
> Flowey out-right calls you out if you watch someone play a No Mercy route. So. Have fun. Sicko.
> 
> 
> Seriously, is it really that hard to say 'No Mercy' instead of 'Genocide' route?



Everyone I've seen and known has called it Genocide. I didn't know it was otherwise called No Mercy. Either way, they both have the same meaning in terms of this game.

*shrugs* If Flowey calls me out on it, then alright. Yeah, sure, it's bad of me to watch someone play it that way, but I wouldn't be able to bring myself to do a no mercy/genocide run of it.  I think I've done my share of tears through plenty of other things.

Anyway, thanks for the tip with the files. I'll be sure to keep it in mind when I have friends round.


----------



## bloomwaker

My friend bought this game for me, and I keep hearing great things, so I really want to play, but I need to be productive first. I'm only letting myself take tiny forum breaks until I finish what I need to do today. Hopefully I'll get to play soon. </3


----------



## Shadow Star

dapperlace said:


> My friend bought this game for me, and I keep hearing great things, so I really want to play, but I need to be productive first. I'm only letting myself take tiny forum breaks until I finish what I need to do today. Hopefully I'll get to play soon. </3



Good luck to you! I still need to buy it myself. XD But I have college work to do, so maybe later. Have to get it by Tuesday so I have the whole day to play. XDD


----------



## Mango

how does flowey call u out if u watch a genocide run?


----------



## Albuns

Mango said:


> how does flowey call u out if u watch a genocide run?



I don't know the specific words, but  Flowey literally states that there are people watching you play near the end of the game.


----------



## xBlablahi

I think I'm the only person alive who hasn't played this game, lmao.

I want to though


----------



## toxapex

Mango said:


> how does flowey call u out if u watch a genocide run?



He says something like "at least we're not as bad as those people who are too weak to do this, so they just watch OTHERS do it for amusement. Those types of people are SICK"


----------



## bloomwaker

Finally got to play the game for a bit! I went on a date with a certain cool dude. 

It's too bad I suck at PC controls and bullet hells but I've made _some_ progress.


----------



## Shadow Star

dapperlace said:


> Finally got to play the game for a bit! I went on a date with a certain cool dude.
> 
> It's too bad I suck at PC controls and bullet hells but I've made _some_ progress.



Are the PC controls the typical WASD? or are they different?


----------



## bloomwaker

Different, with the arrow keys for movement and ZXC for some menu stuff.


----------



## toxapex

dapperlace said:


> Different, with the arrow keys for movement and ZXC for some menu stuff.



You can also use enter, shift and ctrl to substitute for ZXC, if that matters


----------



## jim

i love all the characters, even the cute little enemies. every sprite and location is so memorable and the world was a lot more fleshed out than i expected. the game gives me serious earthbound vibes, which i absolutely love, and it's totally adorable.

alphys and undyne are so cute together. mettaton's legs give me hope. bratty and catty are my best friends. i love undertale so much, and that monster kid is my favorite armless creature ever.


----------



## Mango

I CANT GET PAST UNDYNE THE UNDYING!!!!!!


----------



## Albuns

pixies said:


> i love all the characters, even the cute little enemies. every sprite and location is so memorable and the world was a lot more fleshed out than i expected. the game gives me serious earthbound vibes, which i absolutely love, and it's totally adorable.
> 
> alphys and undyne are so cute together. mettaton's legs give me hope. bratty and catty are my best friends. i love undertale so much, and that monster kid is my favorite armless creature ever.



Ya, every character is great... except Jerry. Jerry can go die.


----------



## Shadow Star

So I'm set up for the weekend. XD

My friend was kind enough to buy me the game as a late birthday present (even though I told her she didn't have to). But I'm really excited! I do have it installed now, but I need to wait until tomorrow evening to play it because of college work and actual college. I'm really looking forward to getting invested in this game. ^^


----------



## Mango

does anyone have save files for right after undyne the undying battle


----------



## bloomwaker

I got to meet Undyne last night! I may have hit on her, oh hoh hoh.

On my way to meet the King now? I'm in some hotel, and Sans can be a bit scary. So glad we're buds.

But also...

HOIVES


----------



## Arstotzkan

Good god I can't bring myself to play the Genocide run. I'm relatively curious about the boss battles with Sans and Undyne the Undying, but I care about everyone too much. I started my Genocide run, but knowing I had to kill Toriel, I stopped mid-way through the Ruins.

Some sick, twisted part of me wants to screw it and play it though.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'll end up having to watch that, even if some character does call out the sickos watching aha...

In other news: I made it to the one part where the game just up and crashes itself for _reasons_. But I have to go somewhere, so I can't continue until later. ;~;


----------



## Arstotzkan

Ooh, gl! I found whats coming up to be one of the more rewarding parts of the game, especially after you go to the second phase.

Tbh, I don't think the game is correct in calling the watchers worse than the players. The players have more determination, yes, but they kill to satisfy their curiosity. The watchers watch people get killed to satisfy theirs. I feel like the former's much worse haha.


----------



## piske

I think I am going to buy this...any tips for a newbie? :>


----------



## bloomwaker

P e o n y said:


> I think I am going to buy this...any tips for a newbie? :>



Don't kill anything. That is the only advice that was given to me, and it's working out really well so far.


----------



## piske

dapperlace said:


> Don't kill anything.



Ugh, I accidentally killed the dummy right away because I didn't know what I was doing... ;w;


----------



## bloomwaker

My understanding is one or two is fine? I'm not sure though. Just don't kill anything from now on? Haha.


----------



## piske

dapperlace said:


> My understanding is one or two is fine? I'm not sure though. Just don't kill anything from now on? Haha.



Haha ok :> Toriel left me in the room with the cell phone and now I don't know what to do...I tried going into the other room and she called me and told me to stay put...?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guh, I'm already stuck ;w;


----------



## bloomwaker

When in doubt, inspect everything? 


I finished the game and Oh my god. Ohhhhh my gddddddddd. That was horrifying and wonderful and sad and delightful. 



Spoiler: Actual spoilers.



I never thought I'd want to slam a button harder than I did the Mercy button. Bless the wonderful Save button.



EDIT: Maybe you were at the bit where you need to find a key?


----------



## Spongebob

UNDERTALE is amazing, one of my favorite games of the year.


----------



## bloomwaker

I can't stop listening to the soundtrack and I'm already almost done with my first piece of fanart for it. ;o;


----------



## Albuns

dapperlace said:


> I can't stop listening to the soundtrack and I'm already almost done with my first piece of fanart for it. ;o;



What's your favorite track? I can't decide between Asgore's theme, Sans' or Papyrus'


----------



## bloomwaker

The ones that are really getting to me right now are Asgore's, The Choice, and Undertale, and some of the more atmospheric ones that play in dark places with the crystals/mushrooms. Also fond of the ones with piano, like Don't Give Up. It's really hard to pick just a few actually, haha. 

A basic summary of my emotions after finishing this game:


----------



## Albuns

Save... but you couldn't. </3



Spoiler: Spoilers



Blame that stupid Flowey and his lack of emotions. :<


----------



## Albuns

Save... but you couldn't. </3



Spoiler: Spoilers



Blame that stupid Flowey and his lack of emotions. :<


----------



## Shadow Star

Doing pretty well in my pacifist run. I'm loving all of the characters so much. They're all funny in their own way.

And the soundtrack... I love it. Can't stop listening to it.

I don't think I can pick a character as my favourite so far.




Spoiler: Spoilers



I also managed to annoy a certain flower at the start by avoiding the bullets. I don't think he likes me. XD



I'm pretty sure when I'm done, I'm going to want to draw something or maybe even write something. Oh well, time to dive back into the game. XD


----------



## bloomwaker

That bit you're talking about is pretty funny. This game scared me sooner than I thought it would, but in a good way. 

I really want to play this one again. Same route, just with more knowledge about the characters.

EDIT:


Spoiler: about a certain track



I'm so glad the soundtrack is out for this game because I'd never be able to hear Megalovania in-game with the route I prefer to take. I'm so glad this guy's my friend oh my god.


----------



## Shadow Star

dapperlace said:


> That bit you're talking about is pretty funny. This game scared me sooner than I thought it would, but in a good way.
> 
> I really want to play this one again. Same route, just with more knowledge about the characters.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: about a certain track
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad the soundtrack is out for this game because I'd never be able to hear Megalovania in-game with the route I prefer to take. I'm so glad this guy's my friend oh my god.



I have to admit, with the bit I mentioned... I didn't expect the reaction I got from said character. There's only been one other time I've been freaked out so far in the game.



Spoiler: extra stuff



It's when you go to the fancy place with Sans and he tells you about meeting Toriel... I'm guessing (since she's the only one to live behind a huge door and care for humans from the get go thus far). And when he goes dark for a moment to say "You'd be dead on the spot." I actually got chills and thought "Yup. Glad he's on my side."


----------



## bloomwaker

Shadow Star said:


> I have to admit, with the bit I mentioned... I didn't expect the reaction I got from said character. There's only been one other time I've been freaked out so far in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra stuff
> 
> 
> 
> It's when you go to the fancy place with Sans and he tells you about meeting Toriel... I'm guessing (since she's the only one to live behind a huge door and care for humans from the get go thus far). And when he goes dark for a moment to say "You'd be dead on the spot." I actually got chills and thought "Yup. Glad he's on my side."





Spoiler: Completely agree.



When he said that, it was legitimately tense. I'd heard some things about the genocide route, since I told my friends I'd never really want to play it, and then looked up some things. That guy is legitimately scary. So glad he's a big nerd friend that tells pun jokes with Toriel because I really don't want to fight that dude.


----------



## keybug55

Really late at night my brother ran down the stairs as fast as he could to tell me he beat Sans. I am so proud of him.


----------



## Shadow Star

dapperlace said:


> Spoiler: Completely agree.
> 
> 
> 
> When he said that, it was legitimately tense. I'd heard some things about the genocide route, since I told my friends I'd never really want to play it, and then looked up some things. That guy is legitimately scary. So glad he's a big nerd friend that tells pun jokes with Toriel because I really don't want to fight that dude.





Spoiler: more stuff



Sans has been the most terrifying for me so far from that one moment alone. That being said, I loved hearing the story of how he met Toriel.

Flowey was a surprise when I annoyed him at the beginning, but I've caught him a few times in the background as I've gone wandering back... he's stalker.... one I know I'm gonna hate soon. XD

Currently stuck in the core maze thing... I'm running out of stuff to heal me and I'm terrible for dodging. XD (monsters, please stop jumping out every two seconds...)

Metatton has been... amusing. He's the obvious "Oh, this is a trap that I'm gonna laugh at". XD Don't know why, but he gives me a team rocket vibe. XDDD





keybug55 said:


> Really late at night my brother ran down the stairs as fast as he could to tell me he beat Sans. I am so proud of him.



Congrats to him! (I would never be able to do that myself. XDD)


----------



## bloomwaker

Me neither! Partly due to lack of skill, mostly though, because of what it takes to get that fight in the first place. ;w;

I watched a video of the differences between the two runs and I could feel the happiness being drained right out of my body.

Stay determined!


----------



## Contessa

It's seem kinda cool from what I've seen. Even if I haven't played it I still love Mettaton.


----------



## Goth

The fandom is so bad

I don't even know where to start


----------



## Albuns

Leave Me Alone said:


> The fandom is so bad
> 
> I don't even know where to start



Really? I haven't seen them bashing on other fandoms at least.


----------



## bloomwaker

I think it's mostly alright. Though I've run into some unsavory fanart of both Sans, and Papyrus, sometimes at the same time. 8I

That aside, they seem like a friendly bunch of people. 



On a different note, I went on about Undertale so much my friend got it and played through the whole thing yesterday, all the way to the true ending.


----------



## Silversea

"Dodgy art" is a consequence of a fandom/base of any decent size, so you gotta live with that reality really (I've successfully avoided it so far c: ). But you have to have passionate followers of something for that sort of thing to pop up...so its sort of a good thing? In some ways...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

SANS IS A GREAT DUNKLE


----------



## bloomwaker

Nearly forgot I drew this for Thanksgiving because I was short on time: 







I want to draw Sans but I'm not sure how stylized I want to draw all the characters. I've seen some really cool realistically drawn Sans and Papyrus, but at the same time, both of these guys close and shift their...eye sockets.


----------



## GalacticGhost

That moment when you listen to a remix of Megalovania for the first time, not sure of what to expect as you've never heard any music from Undertale before... and it's ****ing awesome.


----------



## bloomwaker

Undertale mixes are pretty sweet. 

I'll post just two of my favorites because I don't want to flood the place:


----------



## Albuns

dapperlace said:


> Nearly forgot I drew this for Thanksgiving because I was short on time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to draw Sans but I'm not sure how stylized I want to draw all the characters. I've seen some really cool realistically drawn Sans and Papyrus, but at the same time, both of these guys close and shift their...eye sockets.



Awh~ Muffet looks adorable! x)


----------



## GalacticGhost

dapperlace said:


> -snip-



That first one is pretty good! This is the remix I was talking about earlier. I'm not even sure which one is better haha


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh my gosh! GaMetal! Their Splatoon cover is fantastic, and this one too! 

I really love that song. One of the more interesting things I've seen done with that song (not a mix):


----------



## unravel

You gonna love undertale ****posting like this and this (spoiler warning)


Spoiler



https://youtu.be/psplbU7MolE
https://youtu.be/3G02RiRFCi0


----------



## Mango

im doing a non-true pacifist and im just going stick bandaid style and mettaton ex's battle is KILLING ME


----------



## mintellect

I haven't played it, but on Miiverse it's all people ever talk about. How ridiculous the fan base its, Undertale love, Undertale Hate, Undertale references, Undertale Drawings, Undertale Miis, UnDeRtAlE


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Diancie Rose said:


> I haven't played it, but on Miiverse it's all people ever talk about. How ridiculous the fan base its, Undertale love, Undertale Hate, Undertale references, Undertale Drawings, Undertale Miis, UnDeRtAlE



Fanbases as a whole are genuinely obnoxious.
Undertale has that special type of obnoxious fanbase that takes backseat gaming to the newest of levels and it has a pretty bad reputation for it.


When my friends do their playthroughs I generally sit silently and watch and ignore any of their inquiries on what they should do unless they're genuinely stuck.


----------



## Halloqueen

Undertale seems like a pretty great game, but I don't think I'm ever going to touch it. After encountering all of the hype and admiration for the game from friends, I looked into it. 

I like the characters, I like the ideas at play in the story, but I'm not so much a fan of the whole 



Spoiler



"the game remembers you killed everybody before!"


 thing. I realize that's a somewhat important aspect considering what's going on, but I don't know why I'd want to bother to deal with that. I feel like I'd only ever do Pacifist and True Pacifist runs because of this, and at that rate, I'm pretty satisfied just watching other people play it on YouTube.

All that said, I can't stop listening to the music. Spear of Justice, Battle Against A True Hero, Bergentr?ckung/Asgore, Bonetrousle, and Megalovania are pretty fantastic.


----------



## Mango

ok i did a neutral pacifist, fought omega flowey, then did a true pacifist, bla bla. 

im gonna do a genocide


----------



## Bosca

I still haven't played this, but I already love Napstablook.


----------



## bloomwaker

Sans is older headcanon confirmed....?


----------



## GalacticGhost

*looks at my sig*

It's slowly taking overrrrr...

Also somebody please stop me from listening to Megalovania remixes.


----------



## Hyoshido

SuperStar2361 said:


> Also somebody please stop me from listening to Megalovania remixes.


No, my child.

Listen to more of those slick jams!!


----------



## Mango

YOOOOO guess who got past undyne the undying!!



Spoiler: guess who??



not me lmao

i edited my save files because im a lazy *****


----------



## Ayaya

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Undertale seems like a pretty great game, but I don't think I'm ever going to touch it. After encountering all of the hype and admiration for the game from friends, I looked into it.
> 
> I like the characters, I like the ideas at play in the story, but I'm not so much a fan of the whole
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "the game remembers you killed everybody before!"
> 
> 
> thing. I realize that's a somewhat important aspect considering what's going on, but I don't know why I'd want to bother to deal with that. I feel like I'd only ever do Pacifist and True Pacifist runs because of this, and at that rate, I'm pretty satisfied just watching other people play it on YouTube.
> 
> All that said, I can't stop listening to the music. Spear of Justice, Battle Against A True Hero, Bergentr?ckung/Asgore, Bonetrousle, and Megalovania are pretty fantastic.



Regarding spoilers:


Spoiler



You basically have to go out of your way to kill everyone to get that kind of treatment. If you spare just one person then you'd get neutral ending and on the next run, everyone except Flowey won't remember what you did. The punishment you get for killing some monsters is not being able to befriend Undyne, which makes sense considering her job and her ideals. You still get to befriend Papyrus (and Sans) if you spare him.

And what's so bad about doing only pacifist/neutral and true end? Unless you're the type to see every ending the game has to offer, including bad ends, then I don't think it's that important. Like you said, you could just watch a playthrough for the genocide runs.


----------



## Romaki

I love it, haven't played such a funny game in a long time.

But I just can't beat the spider lady and my controller won't let me hit her. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Mango

Annika said:


> I love it, haven't played such a funny game in a long time.
> 
> But I just can't beat the spider lady and my controller won't let me hit her. It's really frustrating.



dont kill her!!! D:

did you save a spider cider/ spider donut?


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh my gosh don't kill anyone. ;;

Though if you're this far and mentioned fighting you probably killed at least someone.


----------



## bloomwaker

This cover though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I actually really love Papyrus, despite my username being Papyrus xDD
 I love him like so much hnnng <33


----------



## bloomwaker

Sans is my favorite, followed by Papyrus, and then Undyne. It's a really narrow margin between each, too.


----------



## Shadow Star

So I took a minor break from the game after raging a bit over nearly dying several times (I was running out of bicycles) I finally went back to it yesterday and completed a neutral pacifist run! Time to do the true pacifist and then I can leave this game forever because I don't want to screw it up once they get the happy ending. XD

It's really hard to pick a favourite character sicne everyone is so likable. XD I'd have to probably pick Sans as number one though. The puns are the best. XD Papyrus and Undyne are tied for second because I love them equally as much XDD

I have to admit, I thoroughly enjoyed the game. I loved every bit of it.


----------



## GalacticGhost

Aaaand then I ended up changing my avatar the other day.

I guess you could say that I'm _Sans_a Claus now. XD

Anyway, what are your favourite songs from Undertale? I think I made it obvious what mine is in my previous posts, but Death by Glamour is my second favourite.


----------



## Akira-chan

SuperStar2361 said:


> Aaaand then I ended up changing my avatar the other day.
> 
> I guess you could say that I'm _Sans_a Claus now. XD
> 
> Anyway, what are your favourite songs from Undertale? I think I made it obvious what mine is in my previous posts, but Death by Glamour is my second favourite.



I love the leg robot and his theme


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

I can't stop listening to Bonetrousle. I just love love love this game and the soundtrack!!!


----------



## cherriielle

I've been listening to the ost so much lately, and it's amazing.
Today I learned Fallen Down, Snowy, and a bit of Asgore on piano, and I really want to learn Spider Dance, but it's tricky and I have a lot of other stuff to learn... >.>


----------



## GalacticGhost

Earlier, I was doing some online races in MK8. But I was listening to Undertale music remixes while I was doing it.

Anyway, I was listening to this remix while racing in Electrodome, and... idk why, but it felt really fitting for it. .-.

What's funny though is that I came first in that race. Guess that song filled me with determination to win haha


----------



## bloomwaker

Hah! I can see how it would fit. 

I figured it might be one of those songs, or like the Dummy song or something.


----------



## teto

Can we talk about how amazing Mettaton is for a second?

We didn't even need to talk he's king ok bye


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm sure he's aware, and has met a ton of fans.


----------



## teto

He's MET-A-TON, has he?

ahahahaha that wasn't funny ;~;


----------



## Cory

that moment when people love the most one-dimensional character the best

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> Earlier, I was doing some online races in MK8. But I was listening to Undertale music remixes while I was doing it.
> 
> Anyway, I was listening to this remix while racing in Electrodome, and... idk why, but it felt really fitting for it. .-.
> 
> What's funny though is that I came first in that race. Guess that song filled me with determination to win haha



this dude has some pretty good remixes


----------



## GalacticGhost

Delishush said:


> He's MET-A-TON, has he?
> 
> ahahahaha that wasn't funny ;~;



I'm sure Sans has made a ton of puns that are worse than that one.

A METTATON of them, amirite?

No? OK...


----------



## teto

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm sure Sans has made a ton of puns that are worse than that one.
> 
> A METTATON of them, amirite?
> 
> No? OK...



i tried to come up with a pun but it didn't work so here's a video of mettaton posing dramatically
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSkxUHU55tI


----------



## Cory

tier list of characters
TEM!!!!!!11
sans
papyrus
toriel
asgore
flowey
undyne 
alphys 
mettaton

not including one of the final bosses because i have common human decency and do not want to spoil it for people who havent played it yet


----------



## Mango

mettaton is ****ing hot


----------



## bloomwaker

Temmie's blog is a treasure.


----------



## Cloudee

*makes a grand entrance*

I hear Undertale and I need to be in this conversation xD

Papyrus is daddy, Mettaton is fabulous, Sans is my buddy, Alphys is my homie, Toriel is my goatmom, Astriel is my little misunderstood one, Burgerpants is a disappointment to us all, Nice Cream Man is sweet as heck, and I would delve deeper but ehh.


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> mettaton is ****ing hot



mettaton is the bae and everyone should know it


----------



## Cloudee

Delishush said:


> mettaton is the bae and everyone should know it



Exactly


----------



## Hyoshido

Monster Kid is underrated, the poor thing needs a hug ;_;


----------



## Cloudee

Hyogo said:


> Monster Kid is underrated, the poor thing needs a hug ;_;



True ;-;


----------



## Psydye

I've yet to play this game.


----------



## Cory

pls stop with the mettaton circle jerk


----------



## Albuns

Did someone say... METTATON?!


----------



## teto

Alby-Kun said:


> Did someone say... METTATON?!



OHHH YESSS we did!


----------



## Cloudee

Oh yes darling, ;> xD


----------



## teto

Death by OHH YESS


----------



## Hyoshido

Cory said:


> pls stop with the mettaton circle jerk


Find legs better than Mettaton's, then they'll stop.


----------



## teto

Nobody can find better legs than Mettatons.


----------



## Cory

Lieutenant Dan tho


----------



## Mango

i want to bang mettaton


----------



## Cory

Mango said:


> i want to bang mettaton



this is why i stay away from the community


----------



## Mango

Cory said:


> this is why i stay away from the community



hes hot you cant blame me


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> hes hot you cant blame me



i dont blame u


----------



## Mango

Delishush said:


> i dont blame u



thank u
we should restock groups again and make a mettaton fanclub <3


----------



## Akira-chan

DId someone say mettaton?!?!!?!??!?!


(because i love him)


----------



## Hyoshido

Get in line, everyone wants a bit of Mettaton's Mettadong.


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> thank u
> we should restock groups again and make a mettaton fanclub <3



yes


----------



## GalacticGhost

I think this thread should now be renamed the Mettaton Fanclub thread XD


----------



## teto

SuperStar2361 said:


> I think this thread should now be renamed the Mettaton Fanclub thread XD



...Somebody needs to make a thread for that
dang, should i make it?


----------



## GalacticGhost

Delishush said:


> ...Somebody needs to make a thread for that
> dang, should i make it?



YES

DO ITTTTTTTTTTT

because Mettaton is amazing


----------



## teto

SuperStar2361 said:


> YES
> 
> DO ITTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> because Mettaton is amazing



fine
mettaton we're coming for your mettadong


----------



## Hyoshido

You look for his Mettadong

All you get is another leg


----------



## teto

Hyogo said:


> You look for his Mettadong
> 
> All you get is another leg



...eh
it's long enough

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway the mettaton fanclub is up now so you can talk about whatever you think is under that robot skin-tight suit


----------



## GalacticGhost

Hyogo said:


> You look for his Mettadong
> 
> All you get is another leg



Eh, who needs his Mettadong when he's got legs like those?


----------



## Hyoshido

Delishush said:


> anyway the mettaton fanclub is up now so you can talk about whatever you think is under that robot skin-tight suit


The way he grinds those gears, it makes my skin purr.


----------



## teto

Hyogo said:


> The way he grinds those gears, it makes my skin purr.



man, i've never had a bad TEM with mettaton..


----------



## unravel

So much drama
So much salt in gamefaq

http://kotaku.com/undertale-is-tear..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## Cory

ITookYourWaffles said:


> So much drama
> So much salt in gamefaq
> 
> http://kotaku.com/undertale-is-tear..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


everyone on gamefaq is an idiot. dont get me wrong i love undertale, but it is not the greatest game of all time. also melee is **** it should not have been in the top 4. i could go on a huge rant about this half these games dont deserve to be in the tournament

- - - Post Merge - - -

its just that it is recent that people are really liking it. i have no hate on the game but it is not on the level of link to the past, super metroid, and paper mario 1+2


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Cory said:


> everyone on gamefaq is an idiot. dont get me wrong i love undertale, but it is not the greatest game of all time. also melee is **** it should not have been in the top 4. i could go on a huge rant about this half these games dont deserve to be in the tournament
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its just that it is recent that people are really liking it. i have no hate on the game but it is not on the level of link to the past, super metroid, and paper mario 1+2



You have to remember: Nostalgia is just as bad as hype when it comes to creating bias. Do you know how many people I have had try to tell until they're blue in the face that Goldeneye hasn't aged like old milk?

While people are definitely riding the hype train too much, people, yourself included, are riding the nostalgia train just as hard.

I mean, can you honestly tell me with a straight face that Paper Mario and Undertale didn't use almost identical formulas to pave their way to success? (Good gameplay, self-awareness, boat loads of charm, and witty humor). Older doesn't necessarily mean better.



Actually, after listing off those core game design aspects, if you were to use them to describe a game to me, I honestly don't think I'd be able to tell if you were talking about Paper Mario, Undertale, Earthbound, or Lisa. (Popular games seem to share popular themes. Hmmmmmmm.)



Small sidenote: I think the only reason Lisa didn't get the same ammount of attention was due to its grueling difficulty - but from an artistic standpoint that fit suuuuper well inside the game's narrative of the world being tough and unforgiving.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Muffet is adorable but dodging her attacks is so hard D:


----------



## SoftFairie

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Muffet is adorable but dodging her attacks is so hard D:



she is adorbs! I wish you could talk to her more though :c


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

This game looks really cool. And all the feels is amazing. My favorite LP of it was probably Game Grumps Steam Train. I wish I had a working computer to play it though. ><;


----------



## Akira-chan

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Muffet is adorable but dodging her attacks is so hard D:



Omg but her theme is so good????? like I just wanna swing my hips to it


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Akira-chan said:


> Omg but her theme is so good????? like I just wanna swing my hips to it



So like this


----------



## teto

Shake that spider booty, girl.


----------



## Cory

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You have to remember: Nostalgia is just as bad as hype when it comes to creating bias. Do you know how many people I have had try to tell until they're blue in the face that Goldeneye hasn't aged like old milk?
> 
> While people are definitely riding the hype train too much, people, yourself included, are riding the nostalgia train just as hard.
> 
> I mean, can you honestly tell me with a straight face that Paper Mario and Undertale didn't use almost identical formulas to pave their way to success? (Good gameplay, self-awareness, boat loads of charm, and witty humor). Older doesn't necessarily mean better.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, after listing off those core game design aspects, if you were to use them to describe a game to me, I honestly don't think I'd be able to tell if you were talking about Paper Mario, Undertale, Earthbound, or Lisa. (Popular games seem to share popular themes. Hmmmmmmm.)
> 
> 
> 
> Small sidenote: I think the only reason Lisa didn't get the same ammount of attention was due to its grueling difficulty - but from an artistic standpoint that fit suuuuper well inside the game's narrative of the world being tough and unforgiving.


i dont think there is an answer to the best game ever. some games are better in some aspects than others. if it was divided by best story or best gameplay it would be easier


----------



## Akira-chan

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So like this



yes exactly like that lol. I love the whole swing feel.


----------



## teto

Sometimes I feel shocked she was a kickstarter character...

she was so fabulous for just a short amount of time ;o;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Delishush said:


> Sometimes I feel shocked she was a kickstarter character...
> 
> she was so fabulous for just a short amount of time ;o;



Well I mean she was a kickstarter character designed by the person who makes Ava's Demon so


----------



## teto

restarted pacifist last night and i'm stuck on mettaton
i've died twice already
i think it's because i can't stop staring at him..


----------



## GalacticGhost

Omg this video

sTOP BEING SO FRISKIN ADORABLE HNNNNNG

Anyway, I still need to watch Undertale LPs. I was going to watch a Genocide run first as I thought I wouldn't care about the characters enough to not want them to die (because I didn't really know much about them), but I think it's too late for that... thanks a lot Sans, Papyrus and Mettaton


----------



## teto

nevermind just beat himmm


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

SuperStar2361 said:


> Omg this video
> 
> sTOP BEING SO FRISKIN ADORABLE HNNNNNG
> 
> Anyway, I still need to watch Undertale LPs. I was going to watch a Genocide run first as I thought I wouldn't care about the characters enough to not want them to die (because I didn't really know much about them), but I think it's too late for that... thanks a lot Sans, Papyrus and Mettaton



"Friskin adorable"
"Friskin"
(☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞


----------



## teto

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> "Friskin adorable"
> "Friskin"
> (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞



Heh.


----------



## SoftFairie

Undertale is a gift from the gods! 

That is all I have to say


----------



## teto

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Undertale is a gift from the gods!
> 
> That is all I have to say



Mettaton specifically


----------



## Capella

WHO ADDED THE CORY X ELISE TAG IN HERE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im never touching undertale again I want everyone to be happy


----------



## teto

I made everyone happy.

and then i did genocide


----------



## SoftFairie

Delishush said:


> Mettaton specifically



MmmmhhhhhmmmMMM

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> I made everyone happy.
> 
> and then i did genocide



this ^


----------



## teto

I don't regret it tbh because as long as i've experienced every outcome..


----------



## ThatOneFangirl

I draw fanart..and I have made comics for it. Undertale is awesome. The fandom is crazy but crazy is awesome. The Undertale Family is very fabulous because we have METTATON. End of story.


----------



## teto

ThatOneFangirl said:


> I draw fanart..and I have made comics for it. Undertale is awesome. The fandom is crazy but crazy is awesome. The Undertale Family is very fabulous because we have METTATON. End of story.



^ 
this to everything :^)


----------



## cIementine

must kill mettaton


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> must kill mettaton



ur makin me cri :^(


----------



## Goth

this game is still ****


----------



## ACNLover10

I don't like undertale. xD


----------



## RainbowCherry

I don't really like Undertale - I wanted to give it a go, though - and my friend was chasing after me and he spoiled the whole frigging game. Grrr....


----------



## emolga

undertale is great but its fandom is equivalent to the homestuck fandom


----------



## ACNLover10

Yea, it's just not my thing.


----------



## ThatOneFangirl

I live for MTT (and Sans) I cosplayed Mettaton. I was so close to posting my Mettaton drawing for my signature. I dedicated my life to this game and Gravity Falls (The gravity falls fandom is crazy too) so basically....Undertale is my favorite game because there is so much character in it. Its gr8.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

emolga said:


> undertale is great but its fandom is equivalent to the homestuck fandom



That's because it is the Homestuck fandom.


----------



## Hyoshido

It irks me when these Homestuck people say "Oh Megalovania! That's from Homestuck" but treat it like it originated from it.
You'd think people would've done their Toby Fox homework :U



L o t t i e said:


> this game is still ****


Assuming that's a cuss, why so?


----------



## xBlablahi

Aaaa I love Undertale, currently doing the true pacifist run!

Honestly it amazes me that even though it's so small playtime and art-wise, yet it still manages to
leave such an emotional impact.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Hyogo said:


> Assuming that's a cuss, why so?



Because it's Lottie and all they like to do is trash on everything.


----------



## bloomwaker

xBlablahi said:


> Aaaa I love Undertale, currently doing the true pacifist run!
> 
> Honestly it amazes me that even though it's so small playtime and art-wise, yet it still manages to
> leave such an emotional impact.



I think a lot of it his how brilliantly meta the game is, without it being just some kind of joke. The game does things to its own files that make it feel alive, and gives new meaning to things the player has been able to do in other games before. It's just at those things have such a different impact on here, and I love it. 

My heart grows three sizes just thinking about it. 

Something else I really love is how weirdly connected many of the songs are. 

For example: 





Or


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I think the music having leitmotifs is just the style of the artist. When Toby worked on homestuck he was known for it in particular and he's the one who made it a recurring thing for that soundtrack in particular.


----------



## SoftFairie

xBlablahi said:


> Aaaa I love Undertale, currently doing the true pacifist run!
> 
> Honestly it amazes me that even though it's so small playtime and art-wise, yet it still manages to
> leave such an emotional impact.



Seriously, this game has taken over my life...in a good way lmao 

A lot of people say that Undertale is overrated but I feel it's underrated, most people who say it sucks have never actually played it . -_-


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah. As I've told a few of my friends, judging a game without having played it kind of invalidates an opinion, unless, maybe, they've watched a playthrough of sorts, since even if they don't get the full experience, it's definitely more information than a whole lot of nothin'. 

Something being popular shouldn't automatically tarnish its reputation. A game is its own self-contained thing, it can't help how popular or unpopular it is. It is as good as it's going to be from the moment it hits the shelves. People liking it more or less isn't going to change the game itself. 

Unless it gets some sort of update based on feedback, I suppose. I know some people really want that hardmode .


----------



## mugii

okay but death by glamour ruins me every time


----------



## Mango

im on my 20th maybe run? ive played 95 hours of it (my steam says 109 but my friends have played some hours too) i LOVE


----------



## shuba

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Seriously, this game has taken over my life...in a good way lmao
> 
> A lot of people say that Undertale is overrated but I feel it's underrated, most people who say it sucks have never actually played it . -_-



Nah, it's not underrated. It has quite a big fanbase who really loves it, and a bunch of players. Many people even dislike it because the fanbase is so obsessed with it (even though it's kinda dumb to hate the game itself for that).
Don't get me wrong, I also liked it a lot.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I honestly think the game is amazing. The concept of it is awesome and I love that there's two different paths you can take. All the little secrets and the characters make it so much better.


----------



## Mango

IM doing a genocide run!! im keeping my hp as high as possible and my weapon attack 5000 and speeding through it, i really wanna fight the final boss and see mettaton neo


----------



## Mango

i finished it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> i finished it!!!!!!!!!



nice
i took a break at undyne lol


----------



## Mango

Delishush said:


> nice
> i took a break at undyne lol



she took me 3 weeks to do then i gave up and did a true pacifist lol


----------



## emolga

ahh this might be a little unrelated but i wanted to share some fanart i made today!


----------



## BlueWolf101

emolga said:


> ahh this might be a little unrelated but i wanted to share some fanart i made today!
> View attachment 160518



Cute! Frisk was caught in Muffet's spider dance. ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf

I finally got the game yesterday and I'm really enjoying it so far :^)

I'm making a profit off dog residue


----------



## Spongebob

I finally got undertale today and oh my god its amazing


----------



## Limon

I enjoyed the game and I beat it, but I feel annoyed at it all the same. I try to enjoy Undertale by myself rather then talking about it with others. (If that makes any sense.) I had a laugh or two which was good. I showed the game to my best friend and she won't stop talking about it....so that's a thing.
I expected no less from Toby when it came to composing the music for the game.


----------



## DivaCrossing

I really wanna play it, which is why I've been trying to avoid watching walkthroughs of it. At first I couldn't stand hearing about it, so I decided to look into it. But now that I've at least done some research on it, all I can say is that Mettaton and Papyrus are my favorite character. Oh, and Chara.


----------



## oath2order

saw this on tumblr and laughed


----------



## teto

oath2order said:


> saw this on tumblr and laughed



that is every single undertale fan ever
we're all ignorant trash and the rest of the internet hate us
but hey 
undertale amirite


----------



## SoftFairie

Delishush said:


> that is every single undertale fan ever
> we're all ignorant trash and the rest of the internet hate us
> but hey
> undertale amirite



*claps*

Wonderful speech


----------



## Psydye

Bought this a couple days ago. I can see why it gets such high praise! Awesome game...also, yes, Papyrus is quite interesting, and Mettaton sort of terrifies me.


----------



## teto

Psydye said:


> Bought this a couple days ago. I can see why it gets such high praise! Awesome game...also, yes, Papyrus is quite interesting, and Mettaton sort of terrifies me.



Papyrus is adorable and METTATON IS GOD OKAY


----------



## Psydye

I just finished this game today! Both the Pacifist and True Pacifist runs made me feel a lot of feels. Before I bought this I was thinking that a genocide run wouldn't be that hard, knowing my black heart. But then I came to know the characters and the feels were too strong for me to ever want to do such a run!! Tears were shed and good times were had. Worth EVERY. DAMN. PENNY!!!


----------



## soda

i could probably do a genocide run if it weren't for pap. that lovable skeleton is the only reason i haven't murdered everyone. the way he always tries his best to help everyone is really admirable and adorable. he's just so full of optimism


----------



## teto

i've done genocide twice and all i can say is i didn't feel much emotion
i think it's because i didn't do true pacifist? i just did a pacifist first and that gives you so much less of an experience than the true one and then after genocide i decided that i would ruin an actual happy ending and do true pacifist with chara haunting me at the end


----------



## Mango

i rlly wanted to see gaster so i edited mostly all of the numbers to 6/66/666/6666 etc but i couldnt find him
however i started in snowdin, and an icecap was there, so it was obviously supposed to be post-true pacfisit but i had a lot of kills
nobody mentioned being free besides the fightable monsters? so when i started i had no music but i went right a screen and snowdin started playing, which was nice. i went on the boat to go to waterfall and snowdin was still playing, with waterfall lapped over it, then i went into napstablooks house and pathetic house started playing. i went into almost every room and almost every song started playing now i have a headache


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> i rlly wanted to see gaster so i edited mostly all of the numbers to 6/66/666/6666 etc but i couldnt find him
> however i started in snowdin, and an icecap was there, so it was obviously supposed to be post-true pacfisit but i had a lot of kills
> nobody mentioned being free besides the fightable monsters? so when i started i had no music but i went right a screen and snowdin started playing, which was nice. i went on the boat to go to waterfall and snowdin was still playing, with waterfall lapped over it, then i went into napstablooks house and pathetic house started playing. i went into almost every room and almost every song started playing now i have a headache



rip mango 2k16, never forget

Yeah, I would try to see Gaster but i dont like screwing around with game files rip


----------



## Mango

i keep trying to fight omega flowey but ?????? i cant???????????????


----------



## teto

Mango said:


> i keep trying to fight omega flowey but ?????? i cant???????????????



was flowey not there at the start?
that happened to me. he won't appear ever again unless you delete your save file history


----------



## himeki

how the hell do you beat muffet on a pacifist run?


----------



## Ruto

MayorEvvie said:


> how the hell do you beat muffet on a pacifist run?



You can skip the fight by eating any of the spider foods (bought in the ruins) during her fight


----------



## himeki

Ruto said:


> You can skip the fight by eating any of the spider foods (bought in the ruins) during her fight



Didn't have any because when I went there nothing happened


----------



## Ruto

MayorEvvie said:


> Didn't have any because when I went there nothing happened



Did you find the area with the two spider webs? You talk to one of them and you can buy food from the spiders

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you can't go back then just make sure you pay muffet every time she's about to let her pet attack you and keep struggling on each of the other turns, that's what I find makes it easier


----------



## himeki

Ruto said:


> Did you find the area with the two spider webs? You talk to one of them and you can buy food from the spiders
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you can't go back then just make sure you pay muffet every time she's about to let her pet attack you and keep struggling on each of the other turns, that's what I find makes it easier



Yeah, I finally managed to do it :'D
But yes, none were selling anything.


----------



## teto

weird that they weren't selling? but undertale is weird like that. i messed up my game and now flowey will never appear again unless i delete all my save files and data and stuff

it took me at least 2 tries to get muffet's attacks down, especially her pet's attacks near the end. it got super confusing lol


----------



## teto

weird that they weren't selling? but undertale is weird like that. i messed up my game and now flowey will never appear again unless i delete all my save files and data and stuff

it took me at least 2 tries to get muffet's attacks down, especially her pet's attacks near the end. it got super confusing lol

EDIT: ahh double post rip me.


----------



## Ruto

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I finally managed to do it :'D
> But yes, none were selling anything.



Stingy spiders
Good luck on the mettaton fight, try not to get distracted by his legs c;


----------



## himeki

ok Mettaton is hard but awesome


----------



## teto

The legs seem to distract me a lot


----------



## GalacticGhost

Delishush said:


> The legs seem to distract me a lot



the legs distract me a lot even when i'm not playing undertale (i know i can't anyway because i don't have a computer, but still)

like seriously, sometimes i just sit there and stare at my sig because of those freakin legs, instead of doing something productive

i have no regrets tho


----------



## himeki

SuperStar2361 said:


> the legs distract me a lot even when i'm not playing undertale (i know i can't anyway because i don't have a computer, but still)
> 
> like seriously, sometimes i just sit there and stare at my sig because of those freakin legs, instead of doing something productive
> 
> i have no regrets tho



mtt brand leg phone wallpapers available now!!!1111!!1


----------



## teto

MayorEvvie said:


> mtt brand leg phone wallpapers available now!!!1111!!1



it's a leg with mettaton's face on it.


----------



## pokedude729

That moment whem you realize that when Flowey absorbs everyone's soul,



He has Jerry inside him.


----------



## Capella

the sans fight isnt even that hard its pretty easy once you get used to it 
(idk if im still aloud to post here since the threads been active but)


----------



## pokedude729

I'm having a lot of ton w/ undyne. I can't figure out how to spare her. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

With Undyne, keep fleeing from battle and when you reach the area with the lava go to the water cooler and pour water on her. That should do the trick.


----------



## pokedude729

How do you flee?


----------



## bloomwaker

pokedude729 said:


> How do you flee?



She changes the color of your heart, right?

You have to wait until it's red to have the option to run, if I remember correctly.


----------

